

Missouri bill redefines science, gives equal time to Intelligent Design - coloneltcb
http://arstechnica.com/science/2013/02/missouri-bill-redefines-science-gives-equal-time-to-intelligent-design/

======
tokenadult
The statute as described by the submitted article is plainly unconstitutional
and will not survive court challenge.

What I recommend to my friends who think that "intelligent design" is a
superior explanatory framework to biological evolution is to read up on the
evidence for evolution

<http://www.talkorigins.org/faqs/comdesc/>

and think about that for a while.

